# Servo Motor



## Aisha** (20 فبراير 2011)

ارجو شرح مفصل عن ال servo motor و كيفية استخدامه في Rios Robot



وشكراً


----------



## zamalkawi (21 فبراير 2011)

توجد مئات المواقع التي تشرح السرفو موتور
اطلعي عليها، ولو لديك سؤال ضعيه هنا وسنحاول بإذن الله الإجابة عليه
لأن كلمة "شرح مفصل" التي وضعتيها في سؤالك كلمة فضفاضة وتحتمل الكثير من المعاني، فهي تحتاج لمعرفة درجة التفصيل التي تريدينها، وخلفيتك العلمية، وغيرها من الأشياء
بالمناسبة، ما هو Rios Robot الذي ذكرتيه في سؤالك؟


----------



## Aisha** (26 فبراير 2011)

اريد معرفة مبدأ عمله و فوائده و طرق استخداماته ، و Rios هوعبارة عن ذراع روبوت المراد التحكم بحركته و هذا النوع يستخدم ال servo motor


----------



## zamalkawi (26 فبراير 2011)

السرفو موتور باختصار هو أي محرك يتم التحكم فيه من خلال تلقى إشارات تغذيرة راجعة feedback وإدخالها على متحكم للتحكم في الموضوع أو السرعة أو العزم من خلال حلقة تحكم مغلقة
من هذا التعريف المبسظ المختصر، يتضح أن السيرفو موتور ليس نوعا واحدا من المحركات، فالعبرة ليست بنوع المحرك، وإنما بجهاز التحكم واستخدام التغذية الراجعة
يتكون من السرفو موتور من أجزاء رئيسية
- المحرك نفسه، وهو الجهاز الكهروميكانيكي المسئول عن تحويل الطاقة الكهربية إلى حركية
- أجهزة القياس، وهي المسئولة عن قياس متغيرات الحالة المطلوبة للتحكم، وتغذيتها لجهاز التحكم، وحسب تعقيد النظام من الممكن أن يكون هناك جهاز قياس واحد أو أكثر، وأهم متغيرات الحالة التي يمكن قياسها هس السرعة والعجلة والموضع وشدة التيار الكهربي. جدير بالذكر أن الإنكودر من أشهر الأجهزة التي تقيس الموضع، ويستعمل الإنكودر في معظم محركات السيرفو (وليس كلها)
- جهاز التحكم: وهو في زمننا هذا عبارة عن معالج رقمي والدوائر الإلكترونية الملحقة به، وهذا المعالج قد يكون معالجا ذا أغراض عامة أو معالج إشارات أو مايكروكنترولر، ووظيفة جهاز التحكم هي تلقى القياسات (التغذية الراجعة) وتنفيذ خوارزمات التحكم، ثم إصدار إشارات التحكم إلى مرحلة القدرة. جدير بالذكر أن التحكم في السرفو موتور كان يتم قديما بدوائر تناظرية أنالوج، ولكن هذه الدوائر لا تستعمل اليوم
- مرحلة القدرة: هي المسئولة عن إدخال التيار الكهربي للمحرك، وتتكون عادة من مجموعة من إلكترونيات القوى وتعمل كبوابات يتم التحكم في فتحها وغلقها من خلال الإشارات الصادرة من جهاز التحكم

هذه هي المكونات الرئيسية للمحرك السرفو، وتوجد مكونات ثانوية كثيرة وoptions كثيرة تفرق بين إمكانيات نوع ونوع آخر
هذا هو تعريفه ومكوناته
في المشاركة القادمة أجيب عن باقي الأسئلة

بالمناسبة، ما هو RIOS روبوت؟ سألتك ولم تجيبي


----------



## zamalkawi (26 فبراير 2011)

سؤالك يقول: مبدأ عمله، وفوائده، وطرق استخدامه، وسأحاول الإجابة نقطة نقطة

- مبدأ عمله: قياس متغير(ات) الحالة (الموضع، السرعة، العجلة، التيار) وإدخالها على جهاز تحكم يقوم بإجراء خوارزمات التحكم وعلى أساسها يصدر إشارات التحكم بمرحلة القدرة التي تدخل التيار إلى المحرك
ويعتمد اختيار متغيرات الحالة المطلوب قياسها على نوع المحرك وعلى خوارزمات التحكم، وعلى نوع التحكم المطلوب فمثلا لو كان المطلوب فقط التحكم في السرعة فربما لا نحتاج لقياس الموضع ويكتفى بقياس السرعة، ومع بعض أنواع المحركات البسيطة مثل محرك التيار المستمر ربما لا نحتاج لقياس التيار. في بعض الأحيان يتطلب خوارزم التحكم فقط قياس الموضع ولا نحتاج لقياس السرعة. وفي أغلب الأحيان يتم قياس السرعة (إذا احتاجها خوارزم التحكم) من خلال تفاضل الموضع وليس من خلال حساس إضافي
بالنسبة لخوارزم التحكم، فرغم أن أشهر خوارزمات التحكم هو التحكم التناسبي التكاملي التفاضلي PID إلا أنه في محركات السيرفو الاحترافية ليست لهذا الخوارزم نفس الشعبية
وخوارزم التحكم المستخدم غالبا يكون حلقات تحكم متداخلة cascade control loops وتتكون عادة من 3 حلقات متداخلة، الداخلية للتحكم في العزم (التيار) وعادة يكون التحكم فيها تناسبي تكاملي PI والوسطى للتحكم في السرعة وعادة يكون التحكم فيها تناسبي تكاملي أيضا PI، والخارجية وعادة يكون التحكم فيها تناسبي فقط P
وكل حلقة تحكم تأخذ تغذية راجعة من متغير الحالة المناظر لها. فالداخلية تأخذ إشارة تيار، والوسطى سرعة والخارجية موضع
في حالة التحكم في الموضع يتم تفعيل الحلقات الثلاث، أما إن كان المطلوب التحكم في السرعة يتم تفعيل الحلقة الوسطى والداخلية فقط، أما إن كان المطلوب التحكم في العزم فيتم تفعيل الحلقة الداخلية فقط
تحديد بارامترات حلقات التحكم يعتمد على نوع المحرك وعلى الأداء الديناميكي المطلوب

بالنسبة لمرحلة القدرة فمطلوب منها الحصول على إشارات من المتحكم وتضخيمها كتيار يدخل للمحرك. وأشهر طريقة تضخيم مستعملة هي تعديل عرض النبضة PWM pulse width modulation وفيها يتم التحكم في المدة التي يتم فتح فيها بوابة إلكترونيات القوى، وبالتالي يتم التحكم في كمية التيار
وعادة يتم تصميم دائرة إلكترونيات القوى على شكل قنطرة ويعتمد تصميمها بشدة على نوع المحرك، فمحرك التيار المستمر يحتاج دائرة قيادة تختلف عن المحرك المتزامن مثلا

- فوائده: يستعمل عندما يتطلب التحكم دقة وديناميكية عاليتين
فعادة لا يمكن الحصول على الدقة المطلوبة في النظام ذو حلقة التحكم المفتوحة، وبالتالي ينبغي قياس متغير الحالة من أجل تصحيح الخطأ
أما بالنسبة للديناميكية، فمن خلال ضبط بارامترات التحكم يمكن الوصول لأداء ديناميكي عالي جدا
جدير بالذكر أن المنافس الرئيسي لمحركات السرفو في التحكم في الموضع هو المحرك الخطوي stepper motor لكن محرك السرفو يتميز عنه في الدقة والأداء الديناميكي، لكن سعره أعلى

- كيفية استعماله: معذرة، لم أفهم هذه النقطة


----------



## Aisha** (26 فبراير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً ،و جزاك الله خيراً
بالنسبة ل Rios هو جزء من مشروع تخرجي ، هو عبارة عن ذراع روبوت سوف نقوم بالسيطرة على حركته باستخدام الfuzzy logic و PID و هذه بعض المعلومات عنه: 

This Lynxmotion robot called AL5A the robot arm. This robot is accurate, fast, and the movement is repeatable. Using the RIOS as the SSC-32 servo controller this robot has powerful program. Like another robot, this robot has special features that differentiate AL5A from others. This robot has a base rotation, single plane shoulder, elbow, wrist motion, a functional gripper, and an optional wrist rotate. This robot works in this way: RIOS controlling the arm with SSC-32 servo controller. With RIOS you can make this robot move with joystick or mouse. This powerful program uses external digital and analog input in affecting the robot robotionary.


----------



## zamalkawi (26 فبراير 2011)

حسب ما فهمت من الفقرة أعلاه أن rios هو اسم البرنامج الذي يقوم بالتحكم في الروبوت، وهو يرسل إشارات التحكم (أو أوامر الحركة) إلى متحكم سيرفو، فهل هذا صحيح؟
ولو كان فهمي صحيحا، فما الذي تحتاجين معرفته عن السيرفو موتور، طالما أن المتحكم السيرفو والمحركات موجودون بالفعل؟


----------



## zamalkawi (26 فبراير 2011)

zamalkawi قال:


> وخوارزم التحكم المستخدم غالبا يكون حلقات تحكم متداخلة cascade control loops وتتكون عادة من 3 حلقات متداخلة، الداخلية للتحكم في العزم (التيار) وعادة يكون التحكم فيها تناسبي تكاملي PI والوسطى للتحكم في السرعة وعادة يكون التحكم فيها تناسبي تكاملي أيضا PI، والخارجية وعادة يكون التحكم فيها تناسبي فقط P


معذرة توجد كلمة ناقصة في العبارة السابقة، وهي أن الحلقة الخارجية للتحكم في الموضع

بالمناسبة، في هذه الصفحة
http://books.google.com/books?id=pd...onepage&q=servo motor cascade control&f=false
تجدين صورة لحلقات التحكم المتداخلة
وترين في الصورة أيضا شيئا لم أذكره في مشاركاتي السابقة، وهي التغذية الأمامية feed forward وهي طريقة لتقليل الخطأ في مسار الموتور


----------



## sevensam (30 مارس 2011)

السلام عليكم اخواني ارجو منكم مساعدتي في الحصول علي دائرة تحكم تناسبي في فرن كهربائي وطريقة العمل


----------



## سلامه منطاوى (26 يوليو 2012)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## mohsen266 (14 مايو 2013)

شكرا 
:59:


----------

